# Big Game auf den Philippinen



## zandermouse (17. September 2007)

Hallo Bordies,

als Newbe im Big Game Fischen habe ich 'ne ganze Menge Fragen,
die jedoch auch Bruchstückhaft und unvollständig beantwortet
werden können. Mit jedem gelüfteten Geheimnis kommt das Wissen.

Angelort: Philippinen vom 10 bis zum 16 Breitengrad

Zielfish: Blue Marlin, Sailfish, Wahoo, GT, Goldmakrele (Dorado)

Randbedingungen: Es können nur einheimische Auslegerboote (Banka) angemietet
werden. Einfache motorisierte Holzboote mit je einem Bambusausleger auf jeder Seite.
An Kampfstühle, Echolot oder solide Rutenhalter ist nicht zu denken. 
Die Schleppgeschwindigkeit wird bei maximal 4 bis 5 Knoten liegen.

Die einheimischen fangen regelmäßig Wahoo, Blue Marlin und Gelbflossentune mit Gewichten
bis zu 50 kg mit der Handleine. Dazu wird die Handleine mehrfach mittig um das Bambuspaket
gewickelt, das in Fortsetzung nach rechts und links in die Ausleger übergeht.
Dies ersetzt praktisch die Rollenbremse. Schnurstärke 1,2 mm monofil.

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach große GT's mit 30Lbs Bootsrute beim Popperfisch von
Klippen aus haken können. Doch war es unmöglich diese zu landen, da die in wenigen Sekunden 100m
Schnur nehmen und sich im Riff festsetzen. Einheimische haben berichtet das GT's die Leine mehrfach um
Korallenstöcke legen, um diese los zu werden. Also habe ich diese Angelart aufgegeben.

Ich beabsichtige jetzt vornehmlich zu schleppen. Dazu möchte ich folgende schon vorhandene 
Ausrüstung bei Eignung verwenden: " 2 Rollen Penn Senator H114 mit 80 mit 430 m lbs Schnur.
Die Ruten sind 50 lbs billige Reiseruten 4- teilig. Die sollen ja in den Koffer passen.
Schleppköder: Yo-Zuri Hydro Magnum, Rapalla Magnum und Tintenfische aller Größen und Farben.

Nun zu meinen Fragen#c:

Welche Köder eignen sich am besten zum langsamen schleppen ?
In welcher Tiefe sollte ich schleppen ?
Sollte ich Teaser verwenden ?
Lohnt es sich Speed Jigs mit hohem Gewicht ins Fluggepäck zu nehmen,
wenn man die Bootsruten als Jigruten verwenden muß ? Jigrolle kann
zugekauft werden. 

Wie lässt sich der vorhandene Kram noch sinnvoll ergänzen, ohne
gleich ein Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen. Es soll ja schließlich kein
Rekord aufgestellt werden, sondern es sollen Fische bis 50 kg gefangen werden.
Einige 100 € könnte ich noch locker machen, aber eben keine 1000.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt über jeden noch so kleinen Tip.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, passt das was du da zum Angeln mitnehmen willst, überhaupt nicht zusammen.
Marline und Größere Thune wirst du damit niemals fangen können.
Das endet bei dem Tackle im Fiasko.

Schau lieber den Einheimischen zu, da hast du mehr davon.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## DonVito (24. September 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

@ zandermouse
Köder fürs langsame Schleppen:
von Iland Lures: "Sailure", "Flasher" oder Naturköder -auch zum Kombinieren mit o.g. Lures gut geeignet !!!-Auch die Skirts sind günstig bei Iland zu ersetzen -und fängig sind sie !!!
Gruß Don


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Moin,

bezgl langsam schleppen - am besten aufgeriggte tote Fische.

Schlepptiefe - immer an der Oberflaeche fuer Thuna, Wahoo & Konsorten

Jigs?? Kannst Du an Deinen Bootsruten vergessen - kauf Dir ne spezielle Kombo. Dann bist DU aber leicht bei 1000Euro. Vergiss es also. 

Beim Teaser scheiden sich die Geister, manche moegen den, manche nicht. Mach Dir einen selber aus CD Rohlingen oder so, spart das Geld...

Ergaenzen: Gimbal, Harness, gutes Stahlvorfachmaterial, Crimps, Crimping Tool, Haken von guter Qualitaet, lange Nadel zum aufriggen von Fischen. 
Ansonsten ein GPS oder Satelitentelefon, wuerde ich sagen... 
Und einen Sounder - sonst tuckerst Du da ziemlich planlos rum... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## zandermouse (30. September 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Hi Bordies,
erst mal Danke für die Tips. Ich werde bei den Ruten noch mal
nachlegen, was anständige, einteilige Knüppel von 80-130 lbs
betrifft (entweder Transportrohr oder in CEBU zukaufen).
Zum Jiggen fehlt mir noch die Rolle. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum
es unbedingt die Stella 10000 sein muss und 'ne spezielle Rute.
Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht, neben der ausreichenden Tragfähigkeit,
dass ich mit der Kombo die Jiggs schnell bewegen kann. Bei ausreichender
körperlicher Verfassung müsste das mit jeder 50 lbs Rute und einer
großen Spinnfischer von Penn auch fuktionieren. 
Wenn mir Jemand klar machen könnte, dass die Stella unbedingt benötigt wird,
würde ich die kaufen. 
Erstmal habe ich eine Bestellung bei Charkbait gemacht.
Auszug aus der Einkaufsliste:
Yo-Zuri Bonita
Yo-zuri Magnum
Yo-Zuri Magnum deep diver
Wahoo-Bombs
Knife Jiggs
Squid Jiggs
Die Ilander Skirts werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch zulegen. Danke für den Tip!

Hallo Ansgar,
ich möchte sagen, dass ich mich auf den Philippinen fast besser auskenne
als hier an der Elbe. Nach X-Tauchreisen dorthin, weiß ich wo der Fisch steht.
Außerdem werden natürlich auch die ansässigen Fischer gründlich verhört und
dann eventuell als "Geisel" genommen. 
Die Idee mit den CD- Rohlingen als Teaser find ich Klasse. Habe schon über
50 Dorschblinker am Regenschirm- rig nachgedacht,die kosten nicht viel und
könnten wie ein Sardienenschwarm rüberkommen. 
Zum Poopern habe ich 'mal 'nen Tip für Euch. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,
dass die 5,50 € Teile von DAM für die GT's auf den Philippinen unwiderstehlich sind.
Wenn mann die Teile wie ein Irrer übers Riff leiert, bleibt man kaum ohne Biss.


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Zum Poopern habe ich 'mal 'nen Tip für Euch. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,
> dass die 5,50 € Teile von DAM für die GT's auf den Philippinen unwiderstehlich sind.
> Wenn mann die Teile wie ein Irrer übers Riff leiert, bleibt man kaum ohne Biss.



Jau, so ein Teil haben wir beim letzten Malediventrip auch ausprobiert. Beim ersten Biss hat der GT das Plastikteil allerdings erwartungsgemäß sofort in seine Bestandteile zerlegt. Da kann man auch gleich 5-Euroscheine verbrennen...:m

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Kann mich mal einer aufklären, was ihr mit 5,50 € Teil von DAM meint???


----------



## Flatfischer (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Kann mich mal einer aufklären, was ihr mit 5,50 € Teil von DAM meint???



Hallo Kai, ich meine das Teil:

http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/06_popper_classic_popper.htm

Die Cigar-Popper von DAM, die eine Billigkopie der Yozuri-Popper sind, sind aus dem gleichen Plastikmaterial. Für GT´s nicht wirklich geeignet.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## freibadwirt (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Hi Bordies,
> erst mal Danke für die Tips. Ich werde bei den Ruten noch mal
> nachlegen, was anständige, einteilige Knüppel von 80-130 lbs
> betrifft (entweder Transportrohr oder in CEBU zukaufen).
> ...


 
Hallo
meiner Meinung nach sind für dich 80 - 130 lbs Ruten völlig ungeeignet . Würde an deiner stelle
30 - 50 Stand up Gerät benutzen ist für deine Fälle völlig ausreichend . 

Ob eine 10000 Stella#6#6 beim jiggen und poppern von nöten ist muß eigendlich jeder selbst entscheiden auf jedem Fall hat sie sich bestens bewährt und es es sehr ärgerlich wenn eine Rolle im Urlaub den Geist aufgibt oder die Schnurfassung zu gering ist , auserdem sind die Stellas momentan recht günstig .
Mit einer normalen 50 lbs Rute jiggen kannst vergessen da fliegt dir beim Biss eines vernünftigen Fisch irgend ein Teil um die Ohren.#q#q Habs selbst schon erlebt .Kann dir da die Shimano Speed Master J- Boat 183  empfehlen kostet nur gute 120 € .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Kai, ich meine das Teil:
> 
> http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/06_popper_classic_popper.htm
> 
> ...



Besten Dank. #6 #6 #6

13 cm |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  wohl eher was für die Flats als für das offene Meer.


----------



## zandermouse (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Hi Big Gamer,
danke für die Tips und Reaktionen. Mein Flat-Low-Budget-Popper wurde
jedenfalls nicht zerstört. Bei mir hat's peng mit der 60 ibs Schnur gemacht.:v
Es kann jedoch sein, dass der Fisch von außen gehakt wurde. Jedenfalls war
der Popper ebenfalls weg. Da ich auf den Philippinen keine Popper erstehen
kann, würde ich mich über Hinweise auf fängige Popper und deren Bezugsquellen
freuen.

Zum Jiggen:

Ich habe als Rolle momentan die FIN-NOR BIG GAME OFFSHORE 9500 OFS95 SPINNING REEL
im Auge. Die Rolle hat eine Kapazität von 600m 100 ibs- Schnur und kostet etwa 170 $.|kopfkrat
Kann man die mit der Shimano Speed Master J- Boat 183 fischen ? 

Zum Schleppen:

Die Stand-up Ruten sind, glaube ich die kürzeren, so um 1,80m Länge.
Nimmt man die als Inliner oder mit "normaler" Beringung ?

Erst mal noch mal vielen Dank
und ich hoffe Ihr rückt noch einige
Tips raus.
Bis auf Weiteres
Henry


----------



## zandermouse (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Hallo Big Gamer,

habe gerade `nen Zettel vom Zollamt im Briefkasten gefunden,
anscheinend ist meine Bestellung von Charkbait eingetroffen.
Werde mal `nen Foto von dem Krempel hier einstellen. Dürfte 
jedem Big Gamer die Adern straffen. Falls das Keinen interessiert,
stell ich halt `nen Foto von meinem morgentlichen Stuhl ein :q.
OK, zum Jigging gab`s bis jetzt noch keine Reaktionen. Ich habe mich irgendwie in die WFT- Thors Hammer- Rute zum Jiggen verliebt. Gibt es Jemand, der sich vorstellen kann, ob `ne 95`er Fin Nor an einer Thors-Hammer `ne geile Jigging-Combo sein könnte ? Dann würde ich mit dieser Combo deutlich unter 1000 € liegen. Ich wette, dass man mit dieser Combo Tune bis 150 kilo landen kann !

Beim Trolling auf Yellowfin-tuna sind Teasers, meiner Meinung nach,unverzichtbar. Ich spreche dieses Thema nochmals an, da ich hierzu noch keine befriedigende Auskunft erhalten habe!
Ich denke momentan über die folgenden Sätze nach:

"Spreader bars have become increasingly popular and sometimes catch fish when nothing else seems to work. There are several variations but the basic rig employs a metal bar which holds 3-5 rows of daisy chains of lures, usually traditional style
or bulb squid. Small birds are sometimes added on or in front of the bar itself. The center daisy chain may terminate with an armed squid or employ a snap which accepts
a variety of lures."

Ja, die sind in Englisch, aber das versteht Ihr ja auch, wollte Euch nur nicht mit meiner "freien Übersetzung" nerven. 
Weiß Jemand zufällig, wie man sowas selber baut, weil die Dinger ganz schön teuer sind, die Zutaten dafür sind jedoch Sau Sau Sau billig!
Der fängiste Tuna- Köder,bei den Ami`s, scheint die "Green- Mashine" zu sein.
Hat Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?

Gruß vom wissbegierigen New-Big-Gamer


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> OK, zum Jigging gab`s bis jetzt noch keine Reaktionen. Ich habe mich irgendwie in die WFT- Thors Hammer- Rute zum Jiggen verliebt.



Vorsicht! Habe gerade heute aus sehr zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren, dass es bei der Rute große Probleme mit den Inlays gibt, die fliegen wohl reihenweise raus.


----------



## Ansgar (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> 1. Werde mal `nen Foto von dem Krempel hier einstellen. Dürfte jedem Big Gamer die Adern straffen.
> 
> 2. Falls das Keinen interessiert, stell ich halt `nen Foto von meinem morgentlichen Stuhl ein :q.
> 
> ...



Moin,

1. Ja mach mal.

2. |kopfkrat

3. Erstmal nen Thun von 150kg drankriegen?? Und: Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Du damit nen 300PFUND!! Thun landen kannst. Der nimmt naemlich die Schnur so schnell von der Rolle dass Dir die Augen traenen und bevor der Skipper den Rueckwaertsgang drin hat, gibt es ein lautes knallendes Peng...
Fin Nor habe ich bei ernsthaften Jungs noch nie gesehen, da gibt es nur Shimano, Daiwa und manchmal Accurate. Beim Jiggen kriegst Du das was Du bezahlst. Kaufst Du (vergleichsweise) billig ist es (vergleichsweise) ungeeignet. Das ist einfach so... 

4. Das ist ne ziemlich komische Frage... Ich glaube, Du hast einfach nur nicht die Antwort bekommen, die Du hoeren willst... Habe Dir doch schon gesagt, dass das ne Glaubensfrage ist. Kann Dir hier 10000 Seiten reinposten mit pro und contra statements zu spreader bars??? Woher kommt Deine eigene Ueberzeugung. Und wenn Du schon so ueberzeugt bist, warum fragst Du dann noch danach??? Da habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr zu posten - wenn Du eh nur Deine eigene Meinung hoeren willst???

5. Wie schon gesagt, CD Rohlinge an ne Schnur. Oder glitzernde Plastikstreifen an nen alten Angelschirm. Oder leere Cola Dosen an ne Schnur. Aber sagte ich ja schon...

6. Sorry, aber das ist ne komische Frage... Meinst Du wirklich, dass es einen einzigen besten Tuna Koeder gibt? Ich wuenschte von Herzen es waere so einfach... Warum gibt es wohl dutzende oder hunderte von Lure Herstellern? Und was in US faengt muss nicht auf den Phillipinen fangen. Sorry, haette gerne ne schwarzweiss Antwort, aber so ist es nicht im wirklichen Leben. Zuerst mal die Tunas finden und denn gucken was an Bait da ist und denn das trollen was aehnlich aussieht ... Kauf Dir am besten mal von Melton oder so ein Tuna-Set, da ist fuer den Anfaenger mal was zusammengestellt, was zumindestens nichts falsch macht...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass man mit dieser Combo Tune bis 150 kilo landen kann !


 
Die Wette halte ich dagegen . Über die Rolle kann ich die nichts sagen aber mit der Rute hast du schon bei 50 kg Thune|supergri deine Probleme .Die ist 2.6 Meter lang#q  3 teilig und 100% Kohlefaser dadurch meiner Meinung nach für große Thune unbrauchbar . Kauf dir gleich was gscheits  dan brauchst dich im Urlaub nicht zu  ärgern .
Auf die  Teaser kannst (glaube ich mal) auf den Kleinboat verzichten . Wenn der Thun da ist finden die deine Köder auch so .|supergri
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*

Hallo Big Gamer,
danke für die Tips. Als erstes werde ich von der erwähnten
WFT-Rute die Finger lassen (Bruchlast erreicht=Chaokriterium).Zum
Glück habe ich noch ausreichend Zeit den Trip vorzubereiten.
Zur Rute wurde ja schon ein Modell empfohlen. Mich würden
noch einige allgemeine Hinweise zu Jig-Ruten interessieren,
die mir und auch den anderen Bordies, es ermöglichen, den
Goldstaub unter den vielen ungeeigneten Geräten erkennen zu können.

Die Rolle hat eine ausreichende Schnurfassung und angeblich 60 ibs Bremskraft. Das wird gemessen, so bald die Rolle da ist. Wenn die Rolle nicht hält, was sie verspricht, geht die gleich zurück.
Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass man einem Anfänger noch nicht die High-end- Modelle empfehlen sollte, da es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegen könnte, dass er sich damit einen Wolf angelt und trotzdem ohne Biss bleibt.

Von Tuna-Anfänger-Sets halte ich rein garnichts, da die meistens davon die
Ladenhüter beinhalten und die Quallität den Schrottpreis, der dafür verlangt wird,
auch nicht rechtfertigt. Ein Anfänger muss mit einigen, wenigen Lures beginnen,
an die er glauben kann, weil er gesehen hat, wie damit an seinem Angelplatz gefangen wurde. 
Ein Angler, der mit Lures angelt, an die er nicht wirklich glaubt, wird garnichts fangen, dass habe ich beim Zanderangeln schon zu oft gesehen.
Lures, die auf den Philippinen gehen könnten und an die ich persöhnlich glaube, sind Folgende:

1. RAIDER Casting Lures, der Jig der schwimmen kann, wie ein Fisch.

2. Burns Wahoo- Bombs

3. Yo-zury Bonitas in Schwarz/Orange 

Die Anderen mögen alle besser sein, aber das hier sind die, an die ich glaube.
An die Teasers glaube ich bis jetzt auch nicht, aber es steckt folgende Idee dahinter.
Der Channel in dem ich auf den Phillippinen angeln möchte, ist sau sau tief und
zählt bei relativ geringer Breite zu den Hauptwanderruten pazifischer Yellowfin-Tune.
Beim ersten Sonnenlicht sieht man von dem Balkon seiner Unterkunft die großen
Delfien- Schwärme weit draußen im Channel, von den die Tune oft nicht weit entfernt sind.
Dann ist die Zeit gekommen, wo auch der faulste Angler das "ich-muss-jetzt-los-Gefühl"
bekommt. Fährt man dann raus, sieht man unweigerlich die Tuna-Fressorgien, bei denen
dass Wasser zu kochen scheint.
Würde man tachend zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein, würde man Folgendes
beobachten können:
Die Fressorgien an der Oberfläche werden von verschiedenen kleineren Tunfischen, verschiedener
Arten veranstaltet, die um die 10 Kilo wiegen dürften oder noch weit darunter.
Aber etwas Tiefer finden sich die kleineren Gruppen der Monster- Tune, gefolgt von
beachtlichen Schulen massiver Hochseehaie.
Was die alle da machen ist ganz klar: Sie lieben die brutalen Gezeitenströmungen, die
dort herrschen und permanent Nahrung aller Art mit sich führen.

Nun gilt es einen Spread an Lures zu präsentieren, der die Baby- tunas bei Laune hält
und gleichzeitig die großen Yo-zuris zu den großen Yellowfins führt, denn die ballern 
nicht wegen 2 oder 3 oberflächen-nah geführter Lures in die fressenden Baby-Tune, oder??
Daher und nur daher kommt die Idee eventuell Teaser einzusetzen. Einfach damit mehr
im Wasser schwimmt.

Bis auf Weiteres und liebe Grüße von dem
der Auszog um Etwas auszuprobieren.


----------



## Ansgar (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Big Game auf den Philippinen*



zandermouse schrieb:


> 1) Mich würden
> noch einige allgemeine Hinweise zu Jig-Ruten interessieren,
> die mir und auch den anderen Bordies, es ermöglichen, den
> Goldstaub unter den vielen ungeeigneten Geräten erkennen zu können.
> ...




1) Immer gen Japan gucken - Wenn es billig sein soll nimm ne Shimano von der Stange, die sind auch nicht schlecht und reichen fuer den Durschnittsfisch locker. Muss nicht Smith oder Carpenter sein.

2) Ist total irrelevant - haeltst Du eh nicht. Mach mal 10kg drauf und lass jemanden dran ziehen. Da wird die Luft schon duenner... :q Generelle Verarbeitung ohne weak parts und eine gut arbeitende zuverlaessige gleichmaessige Bremse ist wichtiger als 30kg bremskraft... 

3) Fin Nor war mal ein guter Name. Mag ja ne Alternative sein. Ansonsten gibt es auch ein paar andere guenstige Alternativen von Penn und SHimano - reicht auch fuer den Durchschnitt. Die grossen muss man eh erstmal dran kriegen... Und fuer die ganz grossen Tunas brauchst Du eh ne 80er oder 130er Chairrod...

4) Stimme ich nicht mit ueberein. Sind zwar oft keine Superlures in den Sets aber bestimmt auch nichts was nie was faengt. Ladenhueter gehen nicht als Set raus sondern einzeln zu 50% off in der Grabbelecke ... Und wenn ein Anbieter wie Melton das als Melton Tuna Set bezeichnet wird der da nicht nur Bullshit reintun. Ansonsten nimm halt ein Moldcraft oder Black Bart oder Pakula oder was auch immer Tuna Set (nur mal ein paar Namen, haben nicht alle ein Set ...)

5) Das ist ne extrem komische Begruendung fuer nen Teaser... Normalerweise hauen Jungs die Teaser raus wenn nichts los ist - um ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen oder einen Fischschwarm VORZUTAEUSCHEN... Aber nen Teaser rauszuhauen wenn das Wasser schon kocht vor Aktivitaet??? 
Watt willst Du denn da noch vortaeuschen??? UNd meinst Du die Tunas im totalen Fresswahn interessieren sich eine Bohne fuer Deinen Teaser wenn die in die Kleinfischschwaerme reinhaemmern dass die Heide kracht?? Einfach den Lure der das Bait matcht am Rande des Baitschwarms trollen - denn etwas was vom Schwarm isoliert ist wird eher gefressen als was was in der Mitte vom Baitball ist... Ansonsten Motor anhalten Bait fangen und Baitfisch runterschicken - oder unterm Schwarm jiggen. Und dazu brauchst Du eh keinen Teaser...


Wird schon alles werden...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------

